# Laminated Acrylic Slingshot



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Finished up another one today.

Blue core with smoked front and back.

I seem to have few imperfections in the glue up, but I really like it, has a really nice fractal type blemish around the bottom of the forks on one side. You can see this clearly in the second pic.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy crap. For sale?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That is so great!
Really amazing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hard to find words, I like the thunder inside it


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, this is nice. I like that shine.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

What kind of material did you use?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Abe_Stranger said:


> What kind of material did you use?


Poly(methyl methacrylate) - A form of acrylic commonly known as perspex or lucite. Very similar to plexiglass.

Bonded using chloroform.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Holy crap. For sale?


Everything is for sale. Best offer I guess.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Like the blue!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

Charles said:


> Like the blue!


Yep, what he said! I like the shape, but I LOVE the color.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Red core is next. Same front and back. Stay tuned.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow.... very nice!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Think I'm in love. Gawgous work hrawk!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that blue is a great color.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!

Very nice combination of colors, nice photography also


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful, very nice Hrawk!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I'M IN LOVE!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That pattern you pointed out? ... Looks like blue lightening. Very cool!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Lightning bolt effect is *REALLY* kewl!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool. This combination looks less toy-like than the red/white/blue mix. The smoked outsides temper the bright blue very well.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

that would look cool with a black and blue lanyard and matching ammo pouch, if it had a lanyard hole 

I like it!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks great


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice







Looks great, I love the blues!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

not bad hrawk just a few more pm's and i'll think you'll have it .only joking mate another fantastic frame you'll be running out of colours soon pace your self slow down i can't keep up
polecat


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, this is an amazing piece of art


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

i love the blue and the lighting strikes, this is amazing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice! I love the mirror Finnish.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello ...are the acrylics available for purchase ? Thank you, LBH2


----------

